
Show HN: Open Source Suite for Binary Analysis, Based on QEmu and LLVM - elroncio
https://rev.ng/
======
dguido
We did a high level comparison of all the binary lifters out there and posted
it in the mcsema readme: [https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema#comparison-
with-other-...](https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema#comparison-with-other-
machine-code-to-llvm-bitcode-lifters)

tl;dr the lifters you should consider using are mcsema and retdec. Most others
are abandoned or seriously limited in what they can do.

~~~
bennofs
Does that list only include binary-to-llvm lifters, since it is missing at
least valgrind (vex) and BAP (bapil) otherwise?

------
mfabbri77
È sempre bello vedere dei conterranei su HN! ;)

------
TheJoYo
Looks pretty abandoned.

